

Ask HN Tea Lovers: How often do you drink green tea? - shotti
http://greentea.hungry.am/

======
raintrees
I start a fresh brew in the morning, mixing green tea with jasmine-flavored
green tea in a 16 ounce press. I usually brew twice, as the Jasmine is quite
strong. Next (third) brewing I add a little black and some Lapsang Souchong
for smokiness. I usually get another brewing from this (fourth). Final rounds
of brewing a little more black and Lapsang Souchong, again twice, for a total
of 6. This fills my mug 12 times.

One of the few ways I can follow my doctor's advice about drinking more
liquids. But it also keeps me tethered to the restroom.

------
ryohei_g
I'm Japanese and living in Japan. I drink green tea everyday.

------
petitmiam
everyday.

love that background too.

